# Earning Money On YouTube Videos



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 12, 2022)

Has anyone here actually made money on YouTube videos?  I don't mean by selling anything, but making money on the video itself.  What does YouTube pay for?  Is it view count or viewing time?


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 12, 2022)

Here......    How to Make Money on YouTube - YouTube Creators


----------

